# @Vegas urban lumber



## Tony (Oct 2, 2017)

Trev, the news is all about y'all right now, you and yours okay? Tony

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 2, 2017)

Tony said:


> Trev, the news is all about y'all right now, you and yours okay? Tony


6 AM in Vegas- helluva mess. Hope all is well.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Oct 2, 2017)

People have lost their damn minds. It's truly sad.

Reactions: Agree 9


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Oct 2, 2017)

yes i verified that no one close to me was involved. my brother and and his wife know several people that were there. no idea as to their condition yet. our thoughts and prayers are with all american's at this time affected by violence and the other recent natural disasters.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Sincere 7


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Oct 2, 2017)

appears 64 year old white male local to our area, with several machine guns in his room rained bullets down on the concert across the street from his 32nd floor hotel room where he had been staying for 3 days. dead when the cops busted down the doors. appears no one else involved as the casinos have massive surveillance and they would have record of anyone he was with. no known motive yet

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Oct 2, 2017)

We are another day closer to the end. Glad all is well with those close to you.


----------



## CWS (Oct 2, 2017)

I'm just glad I as old as I am on some days. Had a visit we my sych dr. today and he didn't have any answers. Wonder how many less would have been injured in we had no automatic weapons. Too late for that now. Diann and I have all the people of Vegas in our thoughts and prayers as well all the people affected in the recent hurricanes. Pray for America!

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Oct 2, 2017)

CWS said:


> I'm just glad I as old as I am on some days. Had a visit we my sych dr. today and he didn't have any answers. Wonder how many less would have been injured in we had no automatic weapons. Too late for that now. Diann and I have all the people of Vegas in our thoughts and prayers as well all the people affected in the recent hurricanes. Pray for America!


 But how can we have no automatic weapons ?.. news reports are stating his were purchased illegally ...
Praying for all involved.. it's sad

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## CWS (Oct 2, 2017)

woodman6415 said:


> But how can we have no automatic weapons ?.. news reports are stating his were purchased illegally ...
> Praying for all involved.. it's sad


That is true. It to late to regulate them now. We can thank. Better end it there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Oct 2, 2017)

CWS said:


> That is true. It to late to regulate them now. We can thank. Better end it there.


You can't regulate what criminals can or can't buy .. you can ban the purchase for honest law abiding citizens.. but that will not stop the sale to criminals...

Reactions: Agree 8


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 2, 2017)

He used an illegal weapon. This means additional laws will restrict legal use of guns but the scumbags will still be able to get illegal ones. Nice to see that the politicians had their anti gun speechs ready.

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 2, 2017)

and to add- fully automatic weapons have never been legal in my lifetime in the USA. That is fact. but a good politician never misses the opportunity that a tragedy presents them.. sickening......

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Lou Currier (Oct 2, 2017)

It's not the weapons...it's the sick people behind them and given determination to hurt someone they will find a way...sad.

Reactions: Agree 7


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Oct 2, 2017)

Thoughts and prayers to everyone affected by this tragedy! I agree Lou. Even if certain weapons are banned, the criminals will find a way. I personally have no want or need for a fully automatic weapon except for work. Even though it's legal to have if you go through the proper process.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 2, 2017)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Thoughts and prayers to everyone affected by this tragedy! I agree Lou. Even if certain weapons are banned, the criminals will find a way. I personally have no want or need for a fully automatic weapon except for work. Even though it's legal to have if you go through the proper process.


do you think he went through proper process- I doubt it.- my statement above- You cannot as a regular person go to the store and buy a fully auto weapon.


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 2, 2017)

Lou Currier said:


> It's not the weapons...it's the sick people behind them and given determination to hurt someone they will find a way...sad.



Yep killing them with knifes and cars in Europe. Better get rid of those pesky cars and knifes- hold it they are getting rid of the knifes.....


----------



## Kenbo (Oct 2, 2017)

A police officer friend of mine from here in Canada was there at the concert. Him and his wife were able to take cover behind a drug store and managed to avoid injury. This whole damn world is gone nuts.

Reactions: Sincere 5


----------



## Schroedc (Oct 2, 2017)

Kenbo said:


> A police officer friend of mine from here in Canada was there at the concert. Him and his wife were able to take cover behind a drug store and managed to avoid injury. This whole damn world is gone nuts.



That's good to hear, it was reported that there was a Canadian along the victims.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Kenbo (Oct 2, 2017)

Schroedc said:


> That's good to hear, it was reported that there was a Canadian along the victims.



There have been a couple of Canadian apparently. Canadian, American.....it makes no difference and it is still tragic.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Oct 2, 2017)

CWS said:


> I'm just glad I as old as I am on some days. Had a visit we my sych dr. today and he didn't have any answers. Wonder how many less would have been injured in we had no automatic weapons. Too late for that now. Diann and I have all the people of Vegas in our thoughts and prayers as well all the people affected in the recent hurricanes. Pray for America!



regardless of automatic weapons, he had 400 pounds of tannerite stuffed in his vehicle parked at the AM/PM gas station 500 yards away from the concert. intending to kill a 1000 more after they fled the concert. cops got to him though before he could put the *one round* in that vehicle that would have killed many many more

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Oct 2, 2017)

his face book posts show him to be a diehard liberal trump hater, with many rants against trump and republicans. he worked as an accountant and owns a $350,000 home on the golf course in mesquite nevada 80 miles away. spent 3 days in that hotel room carrying in the weapons and setting up the whole scenario. had a camera outside his door and killed himself as the cops arrived


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 2, 2017)

Wow.....just just wow.....


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 2, 2017)

At least one news source was reporting he used AR style weapons already this afternoon, pushing the liberal anti-assault weapon agenda again. Meaning the idiots have no damn clue what automatic weapon fire sounds like, versus semi-auto fire; all you had to do was listen to the audio on the news, and there was no doubt that it was NOT semi-auto fire. 

Does not surprise me in the least that we're looking at another Trump hater, I suspected such with the first news report this morning when they said it was a Country Music Concert. Motive was, his candidate lost the last election, and there are a bunch of idiots in the public eye running around screaming about killing those that prevented, Hillary from being President, and them getting THEIR WAY. 

As the news of his political affiliation, and anti-Trump mindset comes more and more to light, the anti-gun liberals will get quieter and quieter, as GOP members unload on them, and remind them their party's mindset is driving this.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

